# am I stretching wrong?



## bobster_ice (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey guys, ive been doing some home training for the past week and ive noticed something about my flexability. im not so flexible anymore, my muscles are all tense, well not tense but they feel tense. 

Does anyone know why this has happened?

Thanks for your replies,

Bobby


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 5, 2005)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> ...past week...


 
There is not a great deal of progression nor degression that is going to take place in that time frame.

Have you been working on your flexibility?

What has this "training" consisted of?


----------



## MJS (Dec 5, 2005)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> Hey guys, ive been doing some home training for the past week and ive noticed something about my flexability. im not so flexible anymore, my muscles are all tense, well not tense but they feel tense.
> 
> Does anyone know why this has happened?
> 
> ...


 
You may want to try to warm up a little before you stretch.  You'll get a better stretch and will decrease the risk of injury.

Mike


----------



## Gemini (Dec 5, 2005)

At 14, that's a fairly difficult thing to do. I'd love (well, hate) to hear what exercises/streches you're doing to make that happen. For someone my age, that's a common symptom of overdoing it, but at your age, maybe something else.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 5, 2005)

I would suggest warming up the muscles before working out but not focusing too much on stretching. Then, after your work out and while you're still warm, strecth out.

If you aren't overstretching you should be fine. Of course, I don't know what sort of exercise routine you are doing so it's hard to have accurate advice.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 5, 2005)

You need to warm up and you need to give yourself time Rome was not built in a day (it took Two)
Terry


----------



## bobster_ice (Dec 6, 2005)

I warm up for 10 minutes before doing any stratching, that is what i dont understand, my muscles dont feel as tense anymore, it could of been because i was doing warm ups and stretches that my body wasnt used to.


----------



## ashkin (Dec 11, 2005)

Maybe you were over stretching.


----------

